# opportunistic burrower setup



## spid142 (Nov 29, 2006)

Lately I've been converting my containers for the opportunists to use slabs of tree bark, leaned together like a tepee with a large interior space, then partially stuffed with peat moss inside, and peat moss strung around the 'tree'.  Ive tried this for the past 3 months, and all opportunistic-burrowers have adapted fine.  They come out occasionally to sit on the tree.  Somewhat like the setup for Arboreals, but the oppos are not as active in moving around, up and down the tree.  Still, seems to be a good alternative to soil mixtures, and definitely much lighter.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Joe Xavier (Nov 30, 2006)

I don't quite get you... Do you mean theres no grounded substrate?


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 30, 2006)

I am also quite unsure of what you mean. As Xavier asked do you have a layer of substrate in the entire enclosure or just some in the burrow itself?


----------



## spid142 (Nov 30, 2006)

*substrate*

I have layered the bottom of the container with peat moss to about a 1/2'', then peat moss placed around the bark pieces, and placed some inside the hole formed from the pieces of bark.  I didnt want them burrowing into the bottom peat moss, just to use the provided hide formed by leaning the bark pieces against each other.


----------



## elyanalyous (Nov 30, 2006)

can you post pictures of this pls?


----------

